# DS #5124: One Piece: Gigant Battle (Japan)



## Chanser (Sep 11, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6466^^


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Sep 11, 2010)

WOOOOO


----------



## ConJ (Sep 11, 2010)

Finally. Grabbing it now.


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Sep 11, 2010)

That mean you found it?


----------



## Xgen001 (Sep 11, 2010)

Argh theres anti-piracy on it. Battles start with timer at 01 second, so the battle ends like right away. The rest of the game seems fully working otherwise tho so a patch should come quick... hopefully.


----------



## Kaster999 (Sep 11, 2010)

Guys any patch ??? PLEASE POST IT


----------



## Chanser (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## ConJ (Sep 11, 2010)

Xgen001 said:
			
		

> Argh theres anti-piracy on it. Battles start with timer at 01 second, so the battle ends like right away. The rest of the game seems fully working otherwise tho so a patch should come quick... hopefully.



Curse you anti-piracy. Same thing on Acekard 2i with AKAIO.

I was looking forward to playing this too.


----------



## bason230 (Sep 11, 2010)

Works awesome on a DSTWO. Did anyone notice you could actually pay to get past levels without having to fight? 8D


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah it works perfectly on DSTWO i like this game ^^


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh god dammit, it converts to 0kb for supercard slot 2.


----------



## Spikeynator (Sep 11, 2010)

AWESOME ! cant w8 to start kickin ass with luffy xD


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 11, 2010)

There is a hex-edit fix for this already.


----------



## ConJ (Sep 11, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> There is a hex-edit fix for this already.



Could you point in the direction of the fix?


----------



## GokuSoul (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey this is by the same people who did Jump Ultimate Stars? I love One Piece!


----------



## Raika (Sep 11, 2010)

*WE ARE*
*NAKAMA*


----------



## Shinintendo (Sep 11, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I join the request XD


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 11, 2010)

Aww geez, was really looking forward to playing this.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 11, 2010)

Someone posted patch here http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9859#8


----------



## Kaster999 (Sep 11, 2010)

GUYS here is THE FIX ONE : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7BTFDDEM
HAVE FUN


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 11, 2010)

Kaster999 said:
			
		

> GUYS here is THE FIX ONE : rom link
> HAVE FUN


no rom links look at the rules :l


----------



## ConJ (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet. that fix works.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 11, 2010)

/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///

How to play "One Piece: Gigant Battle! " on your DSTT and R4

For General User:

1. Download Patch.rar http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5IXJNNUQ and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive.

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all!

For DSTT User:

Get two files, infolib.dat and extinfo.dat, from the file below and copy them to the TTMENU folder of your DSTT.

Note: You must use DSTT Kernel v1.17a13 rev29 for implemeting the latest infolib.dat and extinfo.bat files.  


For R4 User:

Use YSMENU with the same manner of the above instruction as like DSTT. Thus, use R4 YSMENU.


Note:
This path is not only for "One Piece: Gigant Battle! ". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.



Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 11, 2010)

if the battle starts at 01 ill just make a cheat that gives you infinite time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





assuming it doesn't use pointer codes.

edit: oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too late. patch is out.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 11, 2010)

this totally flew under my radar. Me being a One Peice fan. i am ashamed of myself... aaaanyway Going to try it now.


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Sep 11, 2010)

Is there any way at all to get this working on supercard slot-2? I BESEECH THEE.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 11, 2010)

infolib data for DSTT
code:BOJJ
idEB6F9D3

```
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 E3 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9C E3 00 00 C0 E4 00 00
08 E4 00 00 78 E5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E6 00 00
38 E7 00 00 2C E8 00 00 D5 9B 01 00 FF FF FF FF
44 E6 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
30 09 00 00 94 FB 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
```


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 11, 2010)

awesome game   its like jump stars just a lot better and less characters


----------



## sliver123 (Sep 11, 2010)

How to let it play on wood r4 ?


----------



## basher11 (Sep 11, 2010)

use the patch >_>


----------



## sliver123 (Sep 11, 2010)

which patch  ?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 11, 2010)

Freeze After The 2nd Boss even when hex edit


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hopefully someone will translate this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also the game is good, but I think it should have had a bigger resolution.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 11, 2010)

Let the translation requests begin!


----------



## Ranmza (Sep 11, 2010)

OH yes, we need some translation, it shouldn't be that hard... I think


----------



## VenomTSH (Sep 11, 2010)

Ranmza said:
			
		

> OH yes, we need some translation, it shouldn't be that hard... I think



Noitora mentioned giving it a shot on his blog.


----------



## Shinintendo (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot the patch work like a charm! but I still didn't reach the 2nd boss to check if it's crush :X


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah it stopped freezing on my iTouch2 when i cleaned the contacts lol


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 11, 2010)

Game is okay, but I have no idea why some of the Strawhats are not playable.


----------



## sliver123 (Sep 11, 2010)

Where is a patch for wood r4 to let it work good ?


----------



## basher11 (Sep 11, 2010)

think you should read the pages here. there's only like, 3 pages


----------



## lizard81288 (Sep 11, 2010)

to get the strong world characters, go find Nami and Brook, click on the purple treasure chest and do this map


----------



## basher11 (Sep 11, 2010)

there's a cheat to get all characters


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 11, 2010)

Is that game even playable without japanese knowledge?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 11, 2010)

if u have played jump ultimate stars its basically a reskin of that


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2010)

DANG IT!  My DSi just had to break! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope Console Zombie fixes it soon (or at all, for that matter), because I prefer using my Acekard as opposed to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No$GBA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 11, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> yeah it works perfectly on DSTWO i like this game ^^


Same on EZ5i with special mode enabled.


----------



## sliver123 (Sep 11, 2010)

Do i must change the bak to nds ? becuase it says  something that it willl not be playble.something like that.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 11, 2010)

can someone tell me if this game is single card or mutil card play?


----------



## sendyo (Sep 11, 2010)

Been waiting for this game to come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . it was released on September 9 though.lol.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 11, 2010)

sliver123 said:
			
		

> Do i must change the bak to nds ? becuase it says  something that it willl not be playble.something like that.



you dont use the bak.


----------



## sliver123 (Sep 11, 2010)

but what must i use then  ?


----------



## basher11 (Sep 11, 2010)

the .nds after patching


----------



## sliver123 (Sep 11, 2010)

i have another question. i have my ds more then 6 years. and now it is more darker screen why is that ? do i must bu a new batter ?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 11, 2010)

Gonna get flamed for this.... but... one peice... meh. Will probably download to see if the game itself is any good.


----------



## Wintrale (Sep 11, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Gonna get flamed for this.... but... one peice... meh. Will probably download to see if the game itself is any good.



I'm not ezackly much of a fan of One Piece myself, but this game isn't that bad. It's a good, solid, fighting game from the people who made Jump Ultimate Stars. There's a good variety of playable characters, each being pretty distinctive, and there seems to be a lot to play through.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 11, 2010)

Im am really enjoying this game! great fighter.


----------



## lizard81288 (Sep 11, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> can someone tell me if this game is single card or mutil card play?



both, but single card play is crappy from what i've been told, only 2 chars luffy & boa


----------



## AdmiralMow (Sep 11, 2010)

hello.does anyone know how to play this game with a r4sdhc?YSmenu doesnt work on r4sdhc and the fix too.standart rom with timer set 1 worked only 1 time then not more.


----------



## Slave (Sep 11, 2010)

Great game, love it, need English patch tho


----------



## ConJ (Sep 11, 2010)

sliver123 said:
			
		

> i have another question. i have my ds more then 6 years. and now it is more darker screen why is that ? do i must bu a new batter ?



Could you maybe have changed the brightness setting on your flashcard?

I know my Acekard has 4 brightness settings, changed with the R shoulder button.


----------



## Takanato (Sep 11, 2010)

One piece sucks lol...Only good part of One piece was the english dubs of Season 1, 2 and 3. (Yes I said english dubs and nawt Jap, cuz Jap dubs sucks). After that it all went to boredom, having to read manga to see the other seasons. Thats where I stopped being a One Piece Fan boyz. Anyways the game is awesome even if you're not into One Piece anymore.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 11, 2010)

So is this getting localized?


----------



## xshinox (Sep 11, 2010)

lol at takanato's opinion on "one piece sucks". if it wasnt for one piece, you wouldnt have your other anime/mangas =p
bet you liked 4kids one piece dub huh



			
				SparkFenix said:
			
		

> So is this getting localized?


it could be possible. only time will tell.


----------



## Ra1d (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah go watch 4kids with Sanji sucking on a lollipop ;p

Anyways,the game hasn't disappointed me yet,so we'll see


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

one piece kicks ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Takanato's reasoning makes no sense. (who actually likes 4kids?)

i also figured out how to beat sanersonia's level.

just block at the same time when she attacks.


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL What is with you people liking high pitched jap dubs lolz, I'll never get that. English ftw, Jap dubz sucks k.

Edit: Oh and it prob won't be localized seeing as the others weren't.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 12, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> LOL What is with you people liking high pitched jap dubs lolz, I'll never get that. English ftw, Jap dubz sucks k.


Dubs suck Subs are good.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 12, 2010)

Subs kick ass

Anyways, back on topic
Never was much of a Onepiece fan i've seen like 150 so episodes just finished the Arabasta arc..

So i might give this a shot


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

So Samurai Champloo english dubs suck? =O BLASPHEMY


----------



## xshinox (Sep 12, 2010)

there are some good dubs but there are also a lot of bad ones namely the 4kids one piece =p


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

I didn't even know 4kids did One Piece. I only knew that the one I watched on Cartoon Network was alright, better than reading subs and listening to Japanese nonsense with high pitched voices. Anywayz lets leave this conversation we have here and go back on topicz with the gamez. So far it works perfectly on NO$GBA with No$Zoomer.

Edit: Does not work on NO$GBA, gives a "Rom-crashed" message when you try to open it. Only works perfectly on Dsemu


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 12, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it was ok not the best it was like jump so yeah...


----------



## xshinox (Sep 12, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> I didn't even know 4kids did One Piece. I only knew that the one I watched on Cartoon Network was alright, better than reading subs and listening to Japanese nonsense with high pitched voices. Anywayz lets leave this conversation we have here and go back on topicz with the gamez. So far it works perfectly on NO$GBA with No$Zoomer.


you were probably watching the funimation version of one piece. they were the ones that saved one piece from 4kids's clutches. the funimation one is alright. not as bad as the 4kids one.

just face it, you're one of those people that like dubs and dubs only. some day there may be a anime you see but its only in japan and no one wants to license it so no dub for you =p


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol wut...I watch Naruto Subs sometimes and I'm a regular Hitman Reborn fan boyz


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

luffy's high pitched for a reason. the voice actor's a woman.


----------



## lizard81288 (Sep 12, 2010)

she also does MML's, Triggers/Megaman's voice too, if you were talking about the Japanese VA


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

Btw what stat is strength in the stat points customization screen?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 12, 2010)

Shoot! I am getting a patch errcode= -4 when trying to play the game. I am using the Patched version.

R4 FW w/ v1.19 Please Help me.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 12, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> Shoot! I am getting a patch errcode= -4 when trying to play the game. I am using the Patched version.
> 
> R4 FW w/ v1.19 Please Help me.


Is your R4 original? If so download the Wood Firmware by YWG and AW.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 12, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. 

I got it fixed. I had to use a different infolib and extinfo. It works for YSmenu. 

By the way, Anyone know how to add cheats onto the YS menu?


----------



## zeando (Sep 12, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> I got it fixed. I had to use a different infolib and extinfo. It works for YSmenu.
> 
> By the way, Anyone know how to add cheats onto the YS menu?


where did you find those infolib extinfo? the ones from pong page aren't updated, and i don't know how to edit them myself

edit. found an editor
http://forum.romulation.net/index.php?topic=35904.0
but now i don't know what do add in extinfo...

edit2. orraayyy xD found the extinfo and it works! xD


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright..what do I do here>_> I've tried everything..

P.S. Using the best char atm Sanji


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 12, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Alright..what do I do here>_> I've tried everything..
> 
> P.S. Using the best char atm Sanji


----------



## Shin_Akuma (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a question, I patched the game using the patcher but when I try playing on my M3 Simply it just gives me a white screen, is there any reason for this?

Help would be greatly appreciated.

Also what do I do with this ".bak" extension file that I ended up getting after patching?


----------



## ConJ (Sep 12, 2010)

Shin_Akuma said:


> I've got a question, I patched the game using the patcher but when I try playing on my M3 Simply it just gives me a white screen, is there any reason for this?
> 
> Help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shin_Akuma (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the answer, but I'm still having troublle with the white screen of death.


----------



## gie009 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive got error code using the patched one and also the universal child's play patch, following the instruction I downloaded the Kernel and info dat, Im using DSTT, dont know whats wrong?!


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

OMFG LOL IGNORE WHATEVER I SAID IT WORKS WITH NO$GBA Equipped with NO$Zoomer BRUHHHHHHHHHH

I just tried booting it with the firmware...with the "Extra" #5 checked and it loaded perfectly.


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

Can someone tell me what the strength stat is right here..and what the other stats are?..


----------



## Acenima (Sep 12, 2010)

this is a awesome one piece game for ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finally! hope they make one for the wii and ps3


----------



## njt (Sep 12, 2010)

http://savegame.blog43.fc2.com/blog-entry-563.html

More password image things.

@takanato
first is vital
second is attack
third is super
fourth is item
fifth is support

I just beat the game so if you have a question feel free to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Broco Lee (Sep 12, 2010)

please help me!

Im stuck on the second island in the second or third stage, where you have to kill a medussa-like thing but it doesnt has a health bar or i can't kill it.

I think i have to do something else??


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

we already explained that.
the snake lady is sandersonia, (if you've ever read/watched one piece....)

block as soon as she attacks.


----------



## Broco Lee (Sep 12, 2010)

So all i have to do is block? not attack?


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

block. if you get it right, it should say bingo every time.


----------



## Broco Lee (Sep 12, 2010)

I did it!!! love you guys!


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

Smh lazy readerz >_>. And Njt Thanks bruh and will ask you something again if I dont understand it.


----------



## gie009 (Sep 13, 2010)

gie009 said:
			
		

> Ive got error code using the patched one and also the universal child's play patch, following the instruction I downloaded the Kernel and info dat, Im using DSTT, dont know whats wrong?!


finally it works, but some part freezes


----------



## ferofax (Sep 13, 2010)

anybody got mirrors on those patches? i keep getting that download limit exceeded thingy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: nvm, managed to "squeeze" in.


----------



## njt (Sep 13, 2010)

Btw tips for leveling.

1) The boss level for the festival island (until 30-ish)
2) Then fight the level where you can't block in the last resort (should be the second highest level)
3) Then fight kurohige(black beard) @ level 50
4) Then fight Luffy, Sanji and Zoro @ Level 80 (Use the link in my last post to unlock it)

Using this you can go from level 1 to level 40-50 in 2-3 hours


----------



## Mizusenshi (Sep 13, 2010)

I cant play with my Supercard DsOne.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried lots of patch but it still doesnt work, is somebody who has this card can play to this game ?


----------



## IAmSancho (Sep 13, 2010)

someone should post up an FAQ on gamefaqs so we can avoid lots of questions.

Having said that, I have a question about the lvl in world one where theres the empty stage with nothing but bubbles. What do i need to do?


----------



## Drignor (Sep 13, 2010)

IAmSancho said:
			
		

> someone should post up an FAQ on gamefaqs so we can avoid lots of questions.
> 
> Having said that, I have a question about the lvl in world one where theres the empty stage with nothing but bubbles. What do i need to do?




Jump on the bubble and float up until it starts to pop, then jump to another one.  You have to stay in the air for a set amount of time.  I made it to a 6 count and I passed the level.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 13, 2010)

lucky me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i did 17 seconds


----------



## Takanato (Sep 13, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> lucky me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hax


----------



## basher11 (Sep 13, 2010)

called skills hater


----------



## Takanato (Sep 13, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> called skills hater



Hax skeelz


----------



## njt (Sep 14, 2010)

You have to do 30 seconds if you want to {fully} complete the level~


----------



## Man_Hunt (Sep 14, 2010)

heheheh i already finish the game
but the character not complete n 2 islands still locked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				njt said:
			
		

> Btw tips for leveling.
> 
> 1) The boss level for the festival island (until 30-ish)
> 2) Then fight the level where you can't block in the last resort (should be the second highest level)
> ...



thx for the tips
heheheh number 4 is so hard T_T


----------



## evolutionvi (Sep 14, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I got it fixed. I had to use a different infolib and extinfo. It works for YSmenu.
> 
> By the way, Anyone know how to add cheats onto the YS menu?



Could you please elaborate on how you solved the problem?

Thanks

*SOLUTION* Look for "DSTT Kernel v1.17a13 rev29" and take the infolib and extinfo from there


----------



## sendyo (Sep 14, 2010)

I accidentally deleted my save file on this game when I went into options and I saw a button and I it meant"Save all changes" so I pressed it and press "accept" or something like that it restarted and my story started all over again.

Note to everyone don't go into the options menu unless you know what your doing.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 14, 2010)

too late :|


----------



## C175R (Sep 15, 2010)

all i get is a white screen when I start the game on my acekard 2i. =[
any help?


----------



## Hitsugaara (Sep 15, 2010)

guys help,the game is not working, a white screen appears when i try to play the game on ez flash,i even patched but it still wont work
firmware: EZ5 2.0 RC16


----------



## Yohko86 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah... that whole "1-Second Battle" AP thing happens on M3i Zero, too (TouchPod 4.8d [M70]/Sakura 1.48 [M28]). 

I just found out that a TouchPod update came out 3 days ago that's supposed to fix it. I'll update soon and find out if it does.


----------



## Hitsugaara (Sep 19, 2010)

well guys any help? -_-


----------

